# My Take on a Breakfast Fattie



## zbay (Aug 1, 2014)

I decided I was going to break my Fattie cherry, so I'm attempting a breakfast fattie. I will post pictures of the final product but right now here is how it went together. 













20140801_172857.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 1, 2014






I had to start off grilling some peppers, mushrooms, and onion.













20140801_175443.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 1, 2014






A little bacon weave













20140801_181738.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 1, 2014






I cooked down some spinach and dropped 4 eggs on top to let it cook in a flat sheet. 













20140801_182357.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 1, 2014






I laid everything out before I realized I should have rolled the meat first then add the bacon weave to the already wrapped portion. After a slight modification to my plan I ended up with this Fattie!













20140801_185150.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 1, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2014)

Should be tasty!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 1, 2014)

Looking good, - Mighty fine fatty there

 A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 1, 2014)

Great looking fatty. That's an interesting concept. Interested to see how that turns out.


----------



## zbay (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not going to lie that rolling it wasn't a walk in the park, however I think going with the thin eggs instead should provide a pinwheel 

l effect towards the entire meal.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 2, 2014)

when does that hit the smoker?


----------



## zbay (Aug 2, 2014)

Just put everything on the smoker about 20 min ago, looking forward to a long day of sitting back drinking coffee and probably a beer or two.


----------



## zbay (Aug 2, 2014)

20140802_084310.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 2, 2014






Here is the before still waiting on the after though


----------



## driedstick (Aug 2, 2014)

Lookin good so far

 DS


----------



## zbay (Aug 2, 2014)

20140802_142627.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_151243.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_172628.jpg



__ zbay
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice q-view! How was everything? Fatty looks like it took good smoke?


----------



## zbay (Aug 3, 2014)

The chicken, and fatty turned out great! I pulled the shoulder off a little early and finished it in the oven but it tasted fantastic. I was a little disappointed in the fact that to do that but all is well that ends well. I ordered a digital thermometer off amazon so i can avoid future disappointment.


----------

